# higdon spinning wing duck decoy that pumps water



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Any one have any experience with this motion duck? Top heavy? Battery life? Pump good water?toughness? 
I'm concidering buying one bit wana try to gather good and bad reviews thanks


----------



## BARISCH (Feb 18, 2011)

i do not have the spinning wing decoy however we run several of the higdon feeder dekes with the built in builge pump. ive seen ducks key in on them like a magnet. hidgon makes quality stuff i wouldnt hesitate to buy one.


----------



## Neil B (Feb 3, 2012)

Higdon has good customer service. I had to order a replacement plug for my feeder butt, and their customer service department was quick and easy to deal with. I don't know what the spinner runs on for a pump (if its the same bilge pump), but their battery pack has been solid and seems to hold a good charge. Not that you have a lot of salt water in MO, but you may want to put a little grease on the plug connection if you get one to prevent corrosion.


----------



## Waterdogs (Jan 20, 2006)

Where is the best deal on the Duck butts with the pumps. They look like they would work great in the farm ponds I hunt especially late season. I have heard nothing but good things about them.


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

Waterdogs said:


> Where is the best deal on the Duck butts with the pumps. They look like they would work great in the farm ponds I hunt especially late season. I have heard nothing but good things about them.


Buy a 5 dollar pump, a watertight box a battery and a piece of PVC and make your own with your feeder butts that you already have. Costs about 35 to make one.


----------



## Waterdogs (Jan 20, 2006)

I might be PM you about that cause I want a few before next season. I hunt farm ponds and late season those thing would make a huge difference.


----------



## Waterdogs (Jan 20, 2006)

Where can I buy the Box. We have the pumps that go on a tile saw but you would need one bigger than that.


----------



## Sleepyg (Nov 13, 2007)

Shawn White said:


> Any one have any experience with this motion duck? Top heavy? Battery life? Pump good water?toughness?
> I'm concidering buying one bit wana try to gather good and bad reviews thanks


I love mine. Have had it two years with no issues as of yet.
Battery usually lasts me a weekend, and I will recharge, but has never run down in the field.
The pad the decoy sets on gives plenty of floatation which makes it very stable.
Only time the pump had an issue was last year when the water froze after being sprayed. Had to turn the bulge off, and let the wings run.

They are on the expensive side, but I would buy another if something happened to the one I have.


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

Waterdogs said:


> Where can I buy the Box. We have the pumps that go on a tile saw but you would need one bigger than that.


Walmart has them in the camping section they are clear waterboxes. For a bilge pump I use a boat one from walmart it is red and white. it is connecte dto a Hazard light flasher to get the pulsing action. I will post instructions I have found if I can find them. If Shoot me a PM with your email and I will send you a copy of the instructions. I got them a long time ago on the refuge forums, this was not my idea. I just liked the idea and used it to make mine. At most if you do not shop around it will cost you 75 bucks. Most people have the most of the items laying around.


----------



## labluver (Apr 21, 2010)

Look on the hidgon website. sometimes they sell refurbished pulsators. I have 4. One came with a broken pump. Called them and they sent a new one right out. I bought 2 of mine new and 2 refurbs. No difference in the quality or action. They do suck in the birds. Couple of drawbacks, one is sometimes you have to dig them a hole in really shallow water other is they are heavy if you are walkin in to hunt. Good idea to clean them out after use in really muddy shallow water as the motors will lock up after they sit dirty for a while. I have had mine about 4 years and still going strong.


----------



## Neil B (Feb 3, 2012)

Once in awhile you will see them at Rogers or Mack's on sale. Check ebay too. I saw a refurbished Pulsator for about a $100. I think the refurbished models come with a warranty too, but you might want to double check.


----------



## aerdmann (Mar 13, 2010)

@ Jason Glavich,

Can you send those instructions to me as well. Send to [email protected] Thanks


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

aerdmann said:


> @ Jason Glavich,
> 
> Can you send those instructions to me as well. Send to [email protected] Thanks


sent to you today


----------



## aerdmann (Mar 13, 2010)

got 'em thanks


----------



## priceskeet (Jun 30, 2008)

Jason Glavich

Can you send those instructions to me as well. Send to [email protected]

Thanks
Randy


----------



## Dustin McBride (Jan 5, 2011)

Can ya send em to me too?

[email protected]

Thanks!


----------

